# kribensis pairs



## KrisK (Apr 21, 2010)

How can you tell if kribs have paired? I bought 2 that I thought were a pair, but now I'm not sure. They spend some time together, but they aren't side by side all the time like I've read they should. I also haven't seen either of them hang out in any of the caves I have. Are there other signs? 

Thanks


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The sure sign is when you see them hurding around a group of fry  Prior to that watch for them to dig pits in the gravel and the females colours will be especially intense when the male comes near. Mated pairs don't spend all thier time together. The fact that you see them together some of the time is good sign.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Before they spawn, their little dance is rather unmistakable. It's definitely not just swimming together. The female develops a very intense purple belly. She swims around the male curving her body and showing off her belly. The male also develops more intense colours, and extends his fins whenever the female is close. They poke each other's sides with their mouth, and they go and visit possible spawning spots. Sometimes for several days. Then eventually the female disappears in a cave/coconut shell/flower pot, whatever you can provide them for spawning (they like to spawn on cave ceilings).

Another sign, by the way, is that they usually become pretty nasty with other kribs in the tank. Sometimes with other fish too, I read (my krib tank is a species tank so I wouldn't know about that).

It's been pretty obvious for the 2 pairs I have observed. If you haven't seen any of this behaviour but they are just swimming calmly together in their regular colours, they are probably not just about to get busy...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

By the way, I just went down to watch my pair and it made me think that I forgot one of the most obvious and sure signs in the previous post: they shake their entire body every so often. Mostly the female in my case. Often when they touch each other or get really close. That's really cute actually.


----------



## KrisK (Apr 21, 2010)

The females belly is an amazing deep red colour. And after reading the thread I noticed them both looking around at anything with a roof in the tank, and I'm pretty sure I saw the female do a body shiver.

Is there anything I can do to promote breeding, or should I just let them do their thing?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

KrisK said:


> The females belly is an amazing deep red colour. And after reading the thread I noticed them both looking around at anything with a roof in the tank, and I'm pretty sure I saw the female do a body shiver.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to promote breeding, or should I just let them do their thing?


That's good! 

Did you provide them with spawning sites? I have some great krib caves that I got from a group buy on the forum. If you are in Van some time I could sell you one for whatever I paid for them ($8 I think, but I'm not sure - I could check). Otherwise DIY coconut shells, or flower pots. They like a really tight entrance. Make the hole as small as half an inch in diameter.

If you have all that and your water parameters are good, I'd say to wait and let them sort it out. And do a large (say 50%) water change every so often as that is supposed to help sometimes.

Good luck! Looks like they're almost there.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Me again. You could also try to separate them for a few days. Either physically in the same tank, or move one into a different tank. I read that sometimes that helps when they get together again. 

Other things that are said to help are: 
- increase the temp (to 27 or so)
- feed them blood worms (or even live food, although that seems a bit extreme for kribs - they should be so demanding to breed). I do feed mine blood worms.

Keep us updated!


----------



## KrisK (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a hollow log and a clay pot turned on its side, is that ok, or should I look for something else?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

As I said above, I'd try to give them something with a small opening. I'm sure it's not a strong requirement and they'll probably spawn in whatever they find if they really want to spawn, but it can help. 

I'm not a krib, but I think it's a safety thing. They see the spawning site as safer if it's closed in with a small opening - easier to guard.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

turn the flower pot so that it's completely upside down and make a little door for them. break a notch out of it with some pliers. this should be easy to do if the pot has been soaking. then sand any sharp edges. stick it in a corner with visual barriers to the rest of the tank (like plants or wood) this will reduce aggression. Yes, blood worms do the trick. And relax they will spawn for sure. Unfortunately if this is a community tank the fry will most likely get eaten by other fish, despite the parent's efforts to protect them , causing stress for all inhabitants.


----------



## lauraf (May 4, 2010)

pistolpete said:


> turn the flower pot so that it's completely upside down and make a little door for them. break a notch out of it with some pliers. this should be easy to do if the pot has been soaking. then sand any sharp edges. stick it in a corner with visual barriers to the rest of the tank (like plants or wood) this will reduce aggression. Yes, blood worms do the trick. And relax they will spawn for sure. *Unfortunately if this is a community tank the fry will most likely get eaten by other fish, despite the parent's efforts to protect them , causing stress for all inhabitants*.


Really? I'm no expert on breeding kribs, let alone doing so in a community tank - but I have seen juvenile kribs in other people's large community tanks, where clearly the parent kribs were able to keep some of the fry protected. However, these were _large_ community tanks, so perhaps that is why the parent kribs were able to just hang in their own space and guard their young, and the rest of the fish were preoccupied elsewhere in the tank . . . ..
Adult kribs taking care of their silver young is one of the most darling things in the world of fishkeeping to see, IMO . . . . .


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

I have had no problem with the other fish eating the fry. I have had a number of successful batches of fry in my community tank. It's the parents that will eat the fry if they are stressed out. Depends on the fish you keep together.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Last time I tried breeding them in a 75 gallon community tank I had two survivors out of three spawns, compared to about 30/ spawn in a species tank. I guess it depends what what other fish are in there.


----------



## KrisK (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll try turning the pot upside down, that's a good idea. It has a small hole on the top, maybe I'll use that to anchor some moss so it can be somewhat hidden. I only have a few bosemani rainbow's, and a bunch of different tetras right now, blue emperor, pristella and black.


----------



## KrisK (Apr 21, 2010)

Just wanted to make an update - my kribs had a batch of fry today. Between 20 & 25 it seems. It's awesome watching the parents lead the young around


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great news! Congrats. And enjoy. Nothing beats watching parents look after their fry IMO.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations, Krisk!! How wonderful!
(Don't forget to put something over the filter intake...)


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Congratulations, Krisk!! How wonderful!
> (Don't forget to put something over the filter intake...)


Ha ha Maureen, you managed to put a smile on my face. Thanks.


----------

